# Knitted Chevron Texture Scarf



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Just completed another pattern and it is up on Ravelry.

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/chevron-texture-scarf

$3.00

This is an easy knit scarf. There are not a lot of patterns available for using long color changing yarns so I decided to make one and this is what I ended up with.

This is written out, the chart was a nightmare and hard to follow so scrapped it!

Thanks for looking and have a beautiful day!

JanetLee

And, as always, if anyone has any questions, I am available to answer them.


----------



## COElk (Jun 3, 2012)

Very nice! Great job matching the stripes!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you! It does look better to me, but we are all different.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Wonderful,Janet Lee.On first glance I would have asked if it truly was a scarf but laid flat it is obvious.I wouldn’t be able to tolerate stripes which didn’t match either .


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Bev,your photography continues to be excellent .Thank you.


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

Linda ,have you looked at any of the other Timeless shawls after blocking.Earlier this evening I took a look .I think most I saw had much wider gaps between the points .This one , I saved ,looked lovely but she was going to re do it for some reason .Did you have to cast on several sts each time and did you do them into the front or back?only a suggestion after it was through the back on Dragon Wings .Yours is gorgeous ,as is , anyway .
This is the one which I would imagine would give me backache for a month!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> Wonderful,Janet Lee.On first glance I would have asked if it truly was a scarf but laid flat it is obvious.I wouldn't be able to tolerate stripes which didn't match either .


Thank you! Some things just need to match!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

A beautiful knit :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> A beautiful knit :sm24:


Thanks, Norma. :sm01:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

run4fittness said:


> Just completed another pattern and it is up on Ravelry.
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knittedchevron-texture-scarf
> 
> ...


Oh, beautifully done. Great to see that it's on Ravelry.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

annweb170 said:


> Linda ,have you looked at any of the other Timeless shawls after blocking.Earlier this evening I took a look .I think most I saw had much wider gaps between the points .This one , I saved ,looked lovely but she was going to re do it for some reason .Did you have to cast on several sts each time and did you do them into the front or back?only a suggestion after it was through the back on Dragon Wings .Yours is gorgeous ,as is , anyway .
> This is the one which I would imagine would give me backache for a month!


That is one gorgeous piece of lace!


----------



## nwlouie (Jan 22, 2013)

Beautiful!! Love the colors.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Just completed another pattern and it is up on Ravelry.
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knittedchevron-texture-scarf
> 
> ...


Beautiful, JanetLee. Love all the texture in that.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Bev,your photography continues to be excellent .Thank you.


Thanks, Ann, for your kind comment. 

JanetLee, I couldn't get the link to Ravery to work.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

annweb170 said:


> Linda ,have you looked at any of the other Timeless shawls after blocking.Earlier this evening I took a look .I think most I saw had much wider gaps between the points .This one , I saved ,looked lovely but she was going to re do it for some reason .Did you have to cast on several sts each time and did you do them into the front or back?only a suggestion after it was through the back on Dragon Wings .Yours is gorgeous ,as is , anyway .
> This is the one which I would imagine would give me backache for a month!


Yum! Delicious lace.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

JanetLee, searched the name in Ravelry and found it. Bought it. Printing it out!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

So sorry folks! Ravelry changed the name which changed the link! Sorry, so sorry.

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/chevron-texture-scarf

:sm12: :sm12:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> JanetLee, searched the name in Ravelry and found it. Bought it. Printing it out!


Thank you! Let me know if you have any questions!

Ravelry changed the name on me! I didn't realize I should not use "knitted" in the title! Won't do that again! What a learning curve on some things.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

nwlouie said:


> Beautiful!! Love the colors.


Thanks! The sleeve called it "Camel", but I just think of it as lovely browns! :sm08:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you! Let me know if you have any questions!
> 
> Ravelry changed the name on me! I didn't realize I should not use "knitted" in the title! Won't do that again! What a learning curve on some things.


Will do.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Beautiful scarf, love the texture and the colors!????????


----------



## annweb170 (Sep 11, 2017)

JanetLee ,sorry to have invaded your thread with something which should have been on the other .I hadn’t realised I was elsewhere !


----------



## Cronewbie (Mar 12, 2014)

Very cool TFS ????


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

Lovely colour.
I hate charts.
I think designers do them because it's complicated writing it out...


----------



## beachknit (Oct 25, 2011)

Won’t open for me


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

new link works


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

Beautiful ????


----------



## SJTKnits (Sep 18, 2014)

I would love to see this finished scarf modeled in a photo since it is so unique!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Nice one! Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## eveningstar (May 8, 2011)

The link to Ravelry doesn't work.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb170 said:


> JanetLee ,sorry to have invaded your thread with something which should have been on the other .I hadn't realised I was elsewhere !


Not a problem to me! It was a beautiful lace project!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

barbarafletcher said:


> Lovely colour.
> I hate charts.
> I think designers do them because it's complicated writing it out...


Lots of folks don't like charts. When possible I like to have both on my patterns so folks can choose which one they want to use.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eveningstar said:


> The link to Ravelry doesn't work.


Please use the second one. The name was changed on me so the link is different also.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

SJTKnits said:


> I would love to see this finished scarf modeled in a photo since it is so unique!


Thank you, I will need to see if one of the ladies at the group will model it for me.


----------



## korteruckmar (Dec 2, 2011)

Link to Ravelry doesn't work. Update: found it! https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/chevron-texture-scarf


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

korteruckmar said:


> Link to Ravelry doesn't work. Update: found it! https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/chevron-texture-scarf


Glad you found it! Have posted it twice because the first one was changed on me. :sm12:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

JanetLee, I am using a heavier yarn and it is turning out so wide. So, what are the multiples of your different textures stitches, so that I can shorten and still be able to complete the textures? I hope you can understand what I am wanting. Thanks so much.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> JanetLee, I am using a heavier yarn and it is turning out so wide. So, what are the multiples of your different textures stitches, so that I can shorten and still be able to complete the textures? I hope you can understand what I am wanting. Thanks so much.


Sent you a pm.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Sent you a pm.


Thanks!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

I fixed your link for you - it should work now. Don't forget to add the price of your pattern in the future. 

~~ moderator


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

JanetLee, your scarf is lovely...stripes look great matched! :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

StellasKnits said:


> I fixed your link for you - it should work now. Don't forget to add the price of your pattern in the future.
> 
> ~~ moderator


oops. :sm12: Thanks and then thanks again!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

edithann said:


> JanetLee, your scarf is lovely...stripes look great matched! :sm24:


Thank you!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very beautiful


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Nanamel14 said:


> Very beautiful


thank you! :sm01:


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

annweb170 said:


> Linda ,have you looked at any of the other Timeless shawls after blocking.Earlier this evening I took a look .I think most I saw had much wider gaps between the points .This one , I saved ,looked lovely but she was going to re do it for some reason .Did you have to cast on several sts each time and did you do them into the front or back?only a suggestion after it was through the back on Dragon Wings .Yours is gorgeous ,as is , anyway .
> This is the one which I would imagine would give me backache for a month!


Oh my stunning


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Nanamel14 said:


> Oh my stunning


Thanks a bunch. :sm02:


----------

